# How long does Gulp last?



## Woodrow

I was just going through my tackle box and found a bag of Gulp Swimming Mullet and Shrimp that I used a year ago. They are still moist. Do you think thet are still any good?


----------



## fbiprez

My question is, does any of that Gulp stuff work? I have never tried it figured it was a waste of money and I can get frozen cheaper or cut bait for free......:fishing:

Joe


----------



## fyremanjef

I dont know about gulp,, but my BWFB from last year UNOPENED are dried out and unusable. As long as it stays moist and sealed they should last for a while. Once out of the package they dry up pretty quickly


----------



## justinfisch01

As long as they are still moist and there is at least a little juice left in there they are still good. The problem comes when there dried out. Trust me Gulp works..especially for Fluke/flounder, redfish, and trout. Gulp def. has its place and will catch fish. There has been many times when thats all the fish seem that they want. It all depends on what you are looking to catch. There is a few guys that SWEAR by it for fluke fishing! Guys that fish the Redfish Cup use the shrimp and swimming mullet and thats pretty much all they fish. It def. has its advantages over cut bait. Less mess, always available, travels well. What are you fishing for?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Woodrow-As long as it is sealed it should last a while. What I did, and yes it's a little more coin is get the Gulp Alive with the "juice", you can store it in the container and it doesn't matter what type it is. A buddy of mine had some that was starting to dry out and he let it soak in the juice and it was good to go. 

fbiprez-Yes it works. It's great for the flatties.


----------



## emjay

RD,
How long is it effective in the water? How often should i re-bait when using the Gulp Live products? 
Thanks!


----------



## HStew

They made me believe fish could be caught on it, then I convinced the fish they could be caught on it !!!


----------



## MetroMan

I was close to picking up some from sports authority. Maybe I will next time. (and put it in a snap-tol container to avoid the leaking issues I've read about)


----------



## basstardo

I have Gulp that's three plus years old. I keep it in an old peanut butter jar filled with the juice, but I also have a couple of the old containers filled with the juice, and one filled with water. As long as they stay moist, they're fine. They won't go bad or anything.

As for the fishbites, you can still use them if they're dried out or not. As soon as they get wet they're fine again.


----------



## RuddeDogg

emjay said:


> RD,
> How long is it effective in the water? How often should i re-bait when using the Gulp Live products?
> Thanks!


If you got a good bite goin, just fish in general you can go through a bag or two. If the bite is slow you can a while. I know guys that say they have gone just about all day but I don't know. I started usin Gulp on a regular basis last year and had success with the shrimp. I went through two bags on a slow steady bite but that was just me.


----------



## NaplesFLfishin

gulp alive works really good but as long as you stay away from berkley powerbait it sux compared to berkely gulp. seems the gulp peeler crab work for reds too.


----------



## fbiprez

I will buy some at the bait store when I get there Saturday if they sell it there. I don't recall seeing it last year, too late to order from Cabellas.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## jhmorgan

emjay said:


> RD,
> How long is it effective in the water? How often should i re-bait when using the Gulp Live products?
> Thanks!


I normally use the same shrimp/mullet to the point that it is pretty much falling off the hook. As long as you match it to the proper size jig head, you should be ok. Now, some fish simply bite tails off, but keep using it if it is working. Gone whole days (10+ fish) catchin reds and trout without replacing the Gulp.

Too often I have seen people put too small of Gulps on too large jigheads or opposite, and then watch as the Gulp gets ripped off the hook/ripped in half/ripped beyond repair after one bite.


----------



## SmoothLures

If you get tails bit off of the swimming mullet, try putting it on a bucktail instead of just a jighead. Works for me.


----------



## basstardo

SmoothLures said:


> If you get tails bit off of the swimming mullet, try putting it on a bucktail instead of just a jighead. Works for me.


You can also use a strip of squid to replace the tail. Works pretty well.


----------



## fbiprez

Can you use any of the Gulp baits still fishing from the beach ?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## SnookMook

As long as Gulps are still moist you can use them and yes they catch fish. Here's two examples:



















That would be two fine eating fish right there thanks to Berkley Gulps.


----------



## ketch69

My gulp baits usually don't last very long, the fish eat them up fast.


----------



## SmoothLures

Great drum pic there snook. 

I don't really think running out of "juice" is too big of a problem, with as much success as I've had on non Gulp products.

fbiprez, Not so much 1/4-1/2 oz jigheads as you can't get much distance (though fish are often at your feet and people cast by them), but try a 1-2 oz egg sinker Carolina rig with a bass hook rigged weedless. 12-18" leader, shorter=a little more distance.


----------



## fyremanjef

I like to keep some in my tackle bag to use if I run out of bait or if I need something extra.


----------



## SnookMook

fyremanjef said:


> I like to keep some in my tackle bag to use if I run out of bait or if I need something extra.


That's the key right there. That redfish (drum) in the above photo was the best low slot keeper I got that day. It was caught after I broke out a back up bag of Gulp shrimp in new penny color after I caught a bunch of rats and a couple of over slotters and ran out of live shrimp.


----------



## Drumdum

Have caught plenty of fish with gulps on jigs from 3oz bucktails to 3/8's trout jigs.. Like Ruddedog,I use the container because it is cheaper in the long run.. Have taken dried out shrimp and the eel gulps,put them in the container allow them to sit for a while and reused with success.. 

I bottomfish with them on wrecks as well.. Manytimes I'll be fishing for triggers,seabass and other bottomfish with squid,and find the gulps to be even better.. Have taken the gulp shrimp,cut it into small pieces,put it on a bottomrig and caught bottomfish as well with it as squid and shrimp and it stayed on the hook much longer... One of the folks that stay in my rooms here in Hatteras told me about this,tried it and it definatly works well...


----------



## basstardo

Drumdum said:


> Have taken the gulp shrimp,cut it into small pieces,put it on a bottomrig and caught bottomfish as well with it as squid and shrimp and it stayed on the hook much longer... One of the folks that stay in my rooms here in Hatteras told me about this,tried it and it definatly works well...


I do the same thing here to catch small croakers for flounder bait. Works like a champ.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep, up here in Yankee land we CAN'T get the packs of the chartreuse swimming mullet. That's the hottest color so far for flatties here. You're even lucky if ya find the cointainer as well.


----------



## cobiacatcher

my buddy caught a 30 in cobia a on 7 inch jerk shad with no tail on it he was just draggin it on the bottom for some flatties


----------



## bassnut

I use the the shrimp and swimming mullet on jig heads. Started doing some carolina rigging using the same amd the jerk shads. What type/size hook do yall use when carolina rigging. I've been using a 4/0 kahl and 3/0 circle.


----------



## rsqchief5

Not sure where I read this, but I understand that once ony of the Gulp comes in contact with Saltwater, it is activated therefor making it no good for future use. Apperently there is some sort of reaction that takes places when you put it in the water.

I used the new penny shrimp cut into small pieces and was slaying sea mullet off the pier.


----------



## RuddeDogg

You can "recharge" what ya have and it works fine. A buddy of mine does that. He uses what he needs and then puts in back in the juice.


----------



## bassnut

RuddeDogg said:


> You can "recharge" what ya have and it works fine. A buddy of mine does that. He uses what he needs and then puts in back in the juice.


Yup. I have some swimming mullets and jerks shads That I've used several times, teeth marks all over them but still usable. I put them back in the juice and there just as moist and stinky as they were when new, and still get just as many bites on them.


----------



## Fishman

jhmorgan said:


> Too often I have seen people put too small of Gulps on too large jigheads or opposite, and then watch as the Gulp gets ripped off the hook/ripped in half/ripped beyond repair after one bite.


Still tryn to figure this one out



SmoothLures said:


> fbiprez, Not so much 1/4-1/2 oz jigheads as you can't get much distance (though fish are often at your feet and people cast by them), but try a 1-2 oz egg sinker Carolina rig with a bass hook rigged weedless. 12-18" leader, shorter=a little more distance.


Were I fish we only use 1/2 and 3/4 oz egg sinkers

Question. How long do you think that the juice in the containers will last?


----------



## jhmorgan

Fishman said:


> Still tryn to figure this one out


Probably didnt explain very well....

I was talking about casting Gulps, not carolina rigging or anything of that nature. For example, I will see someone put a smaller Gulp on a jig that has a shank too long for that size Gulp. Or on a hook with a gap too wide for that size. You can get it on there so that it looks semi ok, but as soon as a fish bites it, it rips a hole in the Gulp and makes it pretty much useless going forward.

Still probably is not being explained well, but thats the best I got at this moment.


----------



## SmoothLures

Fishman said:


> Still tryn to figure this one out
> 
> 
> 
> Were I fish we only use 1/2 and 3/4 oz egg sinkers
> 
> Question. How long do you think that the juice in the containers will last?


Yeah when in an inlet or something I don't use that heavy of a sinker, but he asked about casting it from the beach. 

I'd give the juice a year, easy, probably closer to two+ before I'd worry about it.


----------



## Fishman

jhmorgan said:


> Probably didnt explain very well....
> 
> I was talking about casting Gulps, not carolina rigging or anything of that nature. For example, I will see someone put a smaller Gulp on a jig that has a shank too long for that size Gulp. Or on a hook with a gap too wide for that size. You can get it on there so that it looks semi ok, but as soon as a fish bites it, it rips a hole in the Gulp and makes it pretty much useless going forward.
> 
> Still probably is not being explained well, but thats the best I got at this moment.


I also cast a Carolina rig, just like casting a retrieving. As far as the hook thing on a jig head some times it’s a little hard to figure out the right hook shank size with the right jig head style. I use two different stiles with different hook styles for different type of species. I guess that's what I ment


----------

